

Open Source Hangout using WebRTC with collaborative editing - captn3m0
http://hackview.sdslabs.co.in/

======
collint
This appears to use ShareJS for collaborative editing. Like Google Wave,
ShareJS sends all operations through a server, so that part isn't WebRTC.

<https://github.com/josephg/ShareJS>

~~~
captn3m0
Yes. But server-side storage was necessary to keep the document stored
somewhere (we use redis).

------
captn3m0
This was the winning entry for the Yahoo IIT-D Hackathon last year (Aug).
Source code is available at <https://github.com/sdslabs/hackview/>

~~~
rushil92
Nice!

